# CPT code for CT of Kidney's?



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm assuming that for a CT of kidney's, without then with contrast, you would use the code for CT of the abdomin? Is that right? Or is there another code to use. Don't see one specifically for the renal system. Thanks for your help!


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Jan 25, 2011)

you would use the CT ABd w/ & w/o code

Unlike U/S where you can image just one organ CT is unable to single out organs in a region therefore there are no limited imaging codes for intra-abdominal organs


----------

